# Control Arms Rubber or Poly



## Ron B (May 9, 2021)

Background: My intention for my 66 GTO is a driver, so I'm debating on what type of bushing material to use. I know I'm probably opening up a can of worms, but let the debate begin


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

I wouldve thought that you learned More than you ever wanted to know" in the rear sway bar thread... but in a nutshell, rubber is more comfy to drive, poly is more fun to drive. A poly car has less deflection so it feels more stable but youll hear and feel the road.


----------



## Ron B (May 9, 2021)

Army, I did, but I'm a gluten for punishment


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Well, you have my opinion already, but it's your car and only you know what youre going for. There's no wrong answer to your question, and you'll rarely witness the heated debates here, which are common on the rest of the forums. This bunch is far too civilized to act like a bunch of common Chevelle owners.

If youre stock and going authentic, go rubber... Restomod or performance oriented, use poly.


----------



## deanhickey (Apr 6, 2015)

I went with rubber and have no regrets, I wanted a smooth ride. Poly will give you a more performance orientated ride and handling. It's a personal preference.


----------



## Ron B (May 9, 2021)

Thanks for your inputs. My dilemma is it is going to be the wife's ride. 


armyadarkness said:


> Well, you have my opinion already, but it's your car and only you know what youre going for. There's no wrong answer to your question, and you'll rarely witness the heated debates here, which are common on the rest of the forums. This bunch is far too civilized to act like a bunch of common Chevelle owners.
> 
> If youre stock and going authentic, go rubber... Restomod or performance oriented, use poly.


Glad to hear us Pontiac folks are civilized!!!


----------



## Ron B (May 9, 2021)

Thanks fort your inputs! My dilemma is that it is going to be the wife's ride. If it was my ride the answer would be easy. Have a bitchin 4th of July weekend!!!!!


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Ron B said:


> Thanks for your inputs. My dilemma is it is going to be the wife's ride.
> 
> Glad to hear us Pontiac folks are civilized!!!


Now that's a stretch. I'm completely insane, but I only expose that side of myself in the Chevy forums.


----------



## Ron B (May 9, 2021)

And you own a Vette, so you ain't the most popular guy on a Chevy forum. They bad mouth Vettes but deep down they all want one!!!


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

On the Vette forum, no one even talks to me. They prefer that only the Thurston Howell types have em. The funny thing is, both of my cars look ridiculously classy, like from a calendar, to the point that people dont believe I own them. You would think I had a black primered, 75 Olds Vista Cruiser, with a tank turret, and a skull and crossbones on the hood.


----------



## Ron B (May 9, 2021)

yeah I get the same thing when they see me in the Vette. How did you get that car? Well dumb dumb, I bought when I was 25 and it was a POS. I'm 62 now, and she looks great. Here is a photo. Getting ready for the 4th of July weekend out here in the communist state of Cali!!


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Ron B said:


> yeah I get the same thing when they see me in the Vette. How did you get that car? Well dumb dumb, I bought when I was 25 and it was a POS. I'm 62 now, and she looks great. Here is a photo. Getting ready for the 4th of July weekend out here in the communist state of Cali!!
> 
> View attachment 143943


----------



## LATECH (Jul 18, 2018)

I have the modified tubular upper control arms set up for added caster. They have poly bushings. The lowers are stock, and have new rubber bushings, keeping the ride nice and soft as they are the load bearing ones.
The poly bushings in the top dont seem to affect the transmission of noise or suspension shock from running over bumps, as the weight of the car is not on them, but is on the lowers where most of the shock from suspension travel is deflected or transmitted to the frame.
The uppers just keep the spindle from flopping, the lower keeps it on the car and holds up the weight VIA the spring


----------



## Ron B (May 9, 2021)

Interesting. What did you do with the front control arms? Have a great 4th of July weekend!!!!!


----------



## Ron B (May 9, 2021)

armyadarkness said:


> View attachment 143948


Sweet dude!!!!


----------



## LATECH (Jul 18, 2018)

Ron B said:


> Interesting. What did you do with the front control arms? Have a great 4th of July weekend!!!!!


Like what did I do with the old ones?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Ron B said:


> Background: My intention for my 66 GTO is a driver, so I'm debating on what type of bushing material to use. I know I'm probably opening up a can of worms, but let the debate begin


 Are we talking for the front or for the rear? I'm not a fan of using poly in the factory style rear arms, but I like them on the front. 

Bear


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Ron B said:


> Glad to hear us Pontiac folks are civilized!!!


Some of us are, but watch out for that Pontiac Jim guy... I hear he's a rabble-rouser. 😄

LoL

Bear


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

I used the black polygraghite bushings they are in between rubber and poly to replace these gems.


----------



## Ron B (May 9, 2021)

LATECH said:


> Like what did I do with the old ones?


My bad. I meant what did you replace the front control arms with? Rubber on the bottom and poly on top?


----------



## Ron B (May 9, 2021)

Baaad65 said:


> I used the black polygraghite bushings they are in between rubber and poly to replace these gems.
> View attachment 143984


Who did you purchase the polygraghite bushing from?


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

They were on Ebay, I'd have to look them up...they were good quality I thought.


----------



## LATECH (Jul 18, 2018)

Ron B said:


> My bad. I meant what did you replace the front control arms with? Rubber on the bottom and poly on top?


Yes.

I replaced the bushings in the lowers with OE compliant ones (rubber or whatever it is)
The uppers came with poly already installed and have grease fittings. Plus they are built with some setback so there is added caster built in for better handling / downroad feel

I also used 1/2 half inch longer upper balljoints to help alleviate the camber issue that these ol A bodies have


----------



## 67ventwindow (Mar 3, 2020)

armyadarkness said:


> Well, you have my opinion already, but it's your car and only you know what youre going for. There's no wrong answer to your question, and you'll rarely witness the heated debates here, which are common on the rest of the forums. This bunch is far too civilized to act like a bunch of common Chevelle owners.
> 
> If youre stock and going authentic, go rubber... Restomod or performance oriented, use poly.





armyadarkness said:


> Now that's a stretch. I'm completely insane, but I only expose that side of myself in the Chevy forums.


 Dont let Army get you to believe we all sip Tea with our pinkys in the air. My comments are short and sweet cause I got too many kids running around. I have lost many of my post to my twin three year old editors. It was there I gave them a toy I push enter and I am posting scrambled eggs. We do have differences. I am not a NOS guy a part is a part. I grew up in a family that was fixing 60, 70, 80s car and know how unreliable they were when new. Why would I pay a premium for those parts when they are 50 years old. That being said when I end up with something NOS I pass it on to the guys who cherish them. Its like the sharks that have the fish riding on its back. The fish get free food from the shark and the shark gets cleaned by the fish. Dont ask me who is who and dont think about it to much. 

Army my first car was a pontiac. But the first car I bought was a Chevelle.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

I've only had two Chevelles! I wish I still did. They were untouchable when I was growing up... Somehow, Im able find Pontiacs easier than Chevys


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Ron B said:


> Thanks for your inputs. My dilemma is it is going to be the wife's ride.
> 
> Glad to hear us Pontiac folks are civilized!!!


Then, go rubber!
Poly can be a bit noisy (squeak)....and transmit bumps and vibrations more than rubber.


----------



## coyote595 (Dec 4, 2019)

LATECH said:


> Yes.
> 
> I replaced the bushings in the lowers with OE compliant ones (rubber or whatever it is)
> The uppers came with poly already installed and have grease fittings. Plus they are built with some setback so there is added caster built in for better handling / downroad feel
> ...


Any squeeking from the poly uppers, or do the grease fittings and added grease completely eliminate that?


----------



## LATECH (Jul 18, 2018)

coyote595 said:


> Any squeeking from the poly uppers, or do the grease fittings and added grease completely eliminate that?


No problems at all with them. Greased them when installed. All good


----------



## coyote595 (Dec 4, 2019)

Good to know. Thanks!


----------

